# Problema con DC jack power del ordenador portátil



## abianabian (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola
El caso es que estas navidades compré un Acer 1011px de 10", y el vendedor me dijo que no podía darme el cargador porque lo necesitaba. Ingenuo de mí lo compré al ver que con la batería funcionaba bien. Resumiendo, que me encuentro con un ordenador que no carga. He desmontado la placa base y quería cambiar el adaptador Dc Jack (lo digo así porque desconozco su nombre técnico), pero el primer problema es que no encuentro donde comprar recambio. Al inspeccionarlo, no veo ninguna rotura ni desoladura, por lo que no se si será otro problema más grave o que esos adaptadores se pueden romper por dentro (aunque a mi me parece que es un adaptador simple de positivo y negativo).
Por favor, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería mucho, ya que como digo es un regalo de navidad. También he leído que si no funciona el adaptador se puede hacer una "chapucilla" soldando 2 cables, pero claro ... servirá? ... donde se sueldan esos 2 cables? ...
De verdad estoy hecho un cacao mental y con la vergüenza de haber regalado algo que no funciona bien.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## tiago (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola @abianabian
Veamos.  El conector, por las fotos que has puesto, aprecio que está correcto, tanto el mismo conector como las soldaduras a placa. Coge un tester y mide continuidad de la entrada del conector de la MB a las soldauras de la placa.

¿Lo has comprado en una tienda o a un particular?  Lo digo porque te aconsejaria que en caso de que te hayan ofrecido una garantia, recurras a ello. Pero me temo que no es así
¿Que cargador estás usando? y otra cosa, cuando lo conectas a cargar se enciende el LED que indica que la bateria está en carga? Lo digo por lo siguente:  si se enciende el LED de carga de batería, significa que el regulador de carga de batería está funcionando, y lo que ocurre es que la batería está inoportunamente agotada de su vida física, por lo que tendras que cambiarla

Si no se enciende el LED de carga, existe la alta posibilidad de que el regulador de carga no trabaje, y hay que sustituirlo o ver si la causa es otra, que si lo es, estará en las proximidades.
Hay otra cosa que no has dicho, el equipo, aunque no cargue batería  ¿Funciona bien con el cargador? 
Aunque si dudas del conector ... Me vuelvo a temer lo peor.

Ah, y lo mas importante asegurate que el cargador que usas está en buen estado, porque todo lo que digamos lo basamos en ése hecho.

Y otra cosa, ovida soldar cables a ningun sitio, el equipo lleva todo cuanto le hace falta.

Saludos.


----------



## abianabian (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola
El ordenador con la batería funciona  perfectamente. El problema es que he probado el cargador original y otro compatible y no carga la batería ni le llega corriente, ya que se no enciende sólo con el cargador.
He pensado en cambiar el conector de la placa base, pero a simple vista parece correcto. Además lo compre a un particular y me lo dió con la batería cargada y me dijo que no podía darme el cargador (ahí estaba la trampa)
Gracias y saludos


----------



## tiago (Ene 20, 2013)

Y lo que te he preguntado del LED de batería?

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 20, 2013)

abianabian dijo:


> Hola
> El ordenador con la batería funciona  perfectamente. El problema es que he probado el cargador original y otro compatible y no carga la batería ni le llega corriente, ya que se no enciende sólo con el cargador.
> He pensado en cambiar el conector de la placa base, pero a simple vista parece correcto. Además lo compre a un particular y me lo dió con la batería cargada y me dijo que no podía darme el cargador (ahí estaba la trampa)
> Gracias y saludos




:cabezon: :cabezon: :cabezon: lo que te han preguntado es lo mas importante
"se enciende el led de carga de bateria cuando conectas el cargador???" si es si, entonces no tenes ningun probblema en el cargador (*) o en el conector y si lo tienes en la bateria.
si no se enciende es porque no se esta conectando electricamente el cargador a la placa ya sea por que esta malo, por el conector, por que no es el adecuado en finnnn, entiendes ahora????
 * -  puede que se conecte pero no sea la tension adecuada para cargar la bateria, chauuuuuu


----------



## tiago (Ene 20, 2013)

abianabian dijo:


> Hola
> no carga la batería ni le llega corriente ...



Porque no veas indicios no pienses que no le está llegando corriente. Por lo que deduzco, el LED de batería no hace nada. Puede que tenga avería en el regulador de carga, es un chip de mas o menos 5x5 m/m que está cerca de las conexiones de la batería y probablemente sea de la marca "Maxim" ó "Intersil" (ISL)  Búscalo, mira con lupa a ver si tiene alguna muesca, si no, conecta el cargador y toca el chip con el dedo, a ver si lo notas tibio (Sin colocar batería)

Saludos.


----------



## pablo08itu (Feb 11, 2013)

A mi me paso lo mismo en un Net y era el conector de carga hembra, tenía el contacto negativo vencido y no hacia contacto con el plug. Lo solucione levantándolo con una pinza Bruselas.


----------



## tiago (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, el problema de @abianabian es principalmente que el ordenador sólo arrancaba mientras la batería tenía carga. Solo con el adaptador, no lo hacía, el problema iba mas allá que la mera carga de batería.
Creo que su placa no funcionaba, y le duró la alegría mientras le duró la batería, que pienso que se la dieron habiendola cargado en otro equipo, ya que como comenta, él nunca la llegó a cargar. Como no ha vuelto a comentar, ya no sabemos nada mas.

Saludos.


----------

